# Central Indiana Kennel club 2-7



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok so I am sitting here nervous as all and praying my little Ace-hole behaves himself next week because he is entered in his very first show. I have had problems lately with getting little Ace to walk on lead. As most of you know, I entered in 8 weeks of confirmation class w/him and for one class he walked beautifully on lead, the other 7 he decided pancaking on the ground would be more fun :blush: The trainers, nor I (who has no clue on show training) couldn't get him to walk..so I took a trip to Dian's and my handler/friend Cathy Bailey met me there and said she'd like to work with him for a few months. So, it's been about a month and a half and he is going to this show and she is handling him. The timing is awful and I probably can't make it to the show which I'm very sad about, but if anyone is in the Indiana area, I'd love for them to go and take some pics for me and see Ace. There are majors involved and I'm praying he gets his act together so I can pick him up in a few weeks as there are a ton of shows coming up in my area that I'd like to bring him to. But I can't be overly eager as a show dog is only a show dog if he will walk  

Last I checked with Cathy, Ace was still being very stubborn on lead, but if he was allowed to do whatever he wanted, he would walk :w00t: Hopefully that will change w/this show. I think he's going through the terrible two's so to speak haha! 

Anyhow, here is the show location:

Show Location:
Indiana State Fairgrounds
1202 East 38th Street
Indianapolis, IN 

It's from the 7th to the 10th..I have entered him all four days.

Please please wish us luck. I really want my lil guy home. I miss him terribly and have been very sad without him. The sooner he walks on lead, the sooner he comes home. If he decides he won't walk on lead at the show, then he will go to Dian's for further work and training. Right now it's too cold here to walk him around outside, so I have to make sure he will walk before bringing him home.

Anyhow, I've rambled enough. Wish us luck please.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I hope that Ace decides to start walking on his lead asap, so he can come home and be with his mommy!!!! I can't imagine how much you must miss Ace!!!! I hope that Ace cleans up next week in Indiana!!! :aktion033: Good luck Andrea and Ace!!! Try not to worry too much, Andrea!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i just wanted to wish ace [and you] luck. i sure hope he does well, i can't wait to hear all about it tho.

oh, and i hope someone is kind enough to snap some pictures, i'd sure love to see some!

any rate, congrats andrea.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Good Luck, I only live about 50 miles from Indy, I may come down and watch and look you up, if you have more details and the week goes let me know, do they assign you a cage area? i used to show persians, and that is what they did, but that was a long time ago.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Good luck to you! I hope that Ace gets over his "mightier than thou" attitude and walks on the lead so he can get home to mom. Did you tell him that the sooner he does this, the sooner he comes home?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I sure hope Ace walks like a good little boy for the show! Then he can come back home!

Good luck Ace! (and you)


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am sending positive thoughts your way - and let us know how it goes for Ace!! 
:grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Good Luck, I only live about 50 miles from Indy, I may come down and watch and look you up, if you have more details and the week goes let me know, do they assign you a cage area? i used to show persians, and that is what they did, but that was a long time ago.[/B]


I would LOVE it if you could go to the show and maybe take some pics for me. I am SO down that I probably won't be able to make this show. I will get the schedule today and let you know what time he will be in the ring. It's most likely in the morning..But he will be entered all 4 days so if you could make it even one of those days and snap some pics that would be so wonderful! :grouphug: :biggrin:

Thanks to everyone else for the warm wishes ..I know I've got my fingers crossed!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Fingers and toes crossed Andrea!! I hope Ace does you proud. He sure is a handsome little man.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh, Andrea, I so hope that Ace gets his act together and does well in the show! Obviously Midis isn't going to be in any show but I had a heck of a time with him and leash when I first got him. Then I ordered 3-3 foot show slip leads and left one on him all the time. When I took him out I led him and walked him (dragged him) around the yard. Within only a few days we were able to go for walks down the road with him prancing like a show dog! And this was back when he was about 5-6 months old. Unfortunately, I have quit walking him (due to big, scary dogs running freely on my street!) and his on-lead behavior has deteriorated as a result. So, moral to the story is: Keep it up once Ace gets used to the lead!

Good luck in the show. Ace is such a doll I am sure he'll do well if he can accept the leash.

Cyndi


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Andrea, please post the time that Ace will be in the ring here. I'd like to be able to go and see him, and Cathy again. I don't know if I could go or not, but I'd sure like to. Hopefully he'll start walking on the lead right and you'll be able to get him back home soon.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Andrea, please post the time that Ace will be in the ring here. I'd like to be able to go and see him, and Cathy again. I don't know if I could go or not, but I'd sure like to. Hopefully he'll start walking on the lead right and you'll be able to get him back home soon.[/B]


Lynne that would be amazing especially with your beautiful photography! :aktion033: :grouphug: I will post the times here later! Thank you for the kind words. I only wish I could be there to say hello too! Of course there is always another time.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Andrea with Cathy's guidance he has a very good shot at doing well for her and you. I am so sorry you wont be able to be there. I am so afraid that is what is going to happen with my babies. But we will have to deal with it and hope and pray for a win shot with the ribbon. 

Best of luck to you honey. Ace will come around. You just wait and see. 

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Andrea i hope that Ace learns to walk and gets to come home soon. He sure is a cutie :wub: I know you miss your baby. Good Luck Ace and walk like a big boy so you can come home. :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Andrea, - you can't go to your babies first show??!!! you must be beside yourself!!! :bysmilie: 

I'll pray and cross my fingers and toes that he does well. Hopefully this <strike>stubborn</strike> independent trait will eventually lead him to be a very special champion. 
He sure looks like a champ! :thumbsup:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Sending lots of good wishes for you & Ace!!! Good Luck!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks everybody. Your thoughts and prayers mean a lot to me. I am very nervous about this show..it's my baby's first show and I probably won't even be there to see it :bysmilie: 

Cathy was kind enough to give me the show times..

Thursday the 7th Ring 11 the Maltese will be showing at 1 o clock.
Friday the 8th ring 11 again, the Maltese will be showing at 10:45 
Saturday ring 13, the Maltese will be showing at at 9:15
and Sunday ring 8, the Maltese will show at noon

I appreciate all the warm wishes and for those who can make it, thank you I would of course appreciate all pics since i can't be there to see him myself :smmadder: but I know he is in good hands with Cathy. She loves Ace and vice versa. Who couldn't love his little face :wub: :wub: For those that can't make it, let's keep our fingers and toes crossed!! Thank you all my SM friends..you are all lovely! :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Awww Andrea, it sounds bitter sweet! It is very exciting that he is entered in his first show, but sad that you wont be able to make it! I will be praying that he does well and he learns to walk on his lead very quickly so he can go home to mommy! Hugs, and keep us updated!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh I hope he does well for Cathy! too bad they can't just sit there and look pretty, Ace would get his championship in NO time if that was the case!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Andrea, I will be there for the Sat & Sunday show, and I'll try to get some pics of Ace for ya.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-I hope we get to see pictures and/or videos of Ace at the show :aktion033: :aktion033: I'll pray he walks nice on his lead rayer: rayer:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Andrea, I will be there for the Sat & Sunday show, and I'll try to get some pics of Ace for ya.[/B]


Lynne, I could just hug you :grouphug: Thank you so very much. It's friends like you that make me so happy to have joined SM.. :wub: 

Thanks to everyone else who has wished us luck. You all are awesome. This board has a lot of wonderful people ..

Now lets behave Ace!!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

well CRAP. I had NO idea this was going on! I am just over an hour away from the fair grounds! :smilie_tischkante: I would have loved to come and see!


----------

